# What do you think of this wine idea



## Caroline1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I make my own wine jellies. Yup, jelly made from wine, not grape juice. Its something I enjoy doing &amp; giving as gifts to friends. I always get great comments on it &amp; folks asking for more. 

Do you all think there's a market for such a thing? Would a winemaker store (like this one...) carry something like that? I'm not trying to sell anything (not now anyway) - I just want your opinions on it. 


The best jellies are made from Chardonnays, White Zin, fruity stuff and even champagne! I haven't tried others but would be willing to do it. The alcohol is essentially gone because of the processing, so I don't think that's a problem either. 

Would you be interested in something like that? Have you seen anything like it elsewhere?



Thanks!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 12, 2006)

I think it's a great idea!




I *LOVE *wine jelly! It's great on crackers when you're having a nosh with a bottle of wine. Yes, I think there's a market for it! Wine stores, farmers's markets, specialty shops, tourist shops...

Go for it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2006)

How do you make wine jelly?????...recipe anyone????

We LOVE Jalapeño jelly and I made garlic jelly last year..it was pretty good too...but Jalapeño is what we mostly eat when we do jelly...It is so good on crackers and cream cheese...


----------



## geocorn (Aug 12, 2006)

Since it is made from wine, I would think sales would be governed by the Feds and the states. Before you go too far, I would check on that aspect, first.


I do think it is a great idea!


----------



## Caroline1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the encouragement. Anyone know how/where to check on such a thing? 
Thanks again!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 12, 2006)

Check with the ATF? 
Since they sell wine vinegar and cooking wine in the grocery, it can't be that hard. If there's no alcohol left when you're selling the product... 
Check with your local wine store, they may know.*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## Funky Fish (Aug 14, 2006)

Actually, depending on how you make the jelly, there is a chance you could have some residual alcohol left over. Here's the recipe I use:


_Take a double boiler, and get a good amount of water in the bottom boiling briskly. Add to the top 2 cups of your chosen wine and 3 cups of sugar. Heat this mixture until the sugar is completely dissolved (about 3-4 minutes).Then remove the double boiler from the heat source, leaving the wine/sugar mixture over hot water. Immediately add 1/2 package of Certo liquid (1 pouch) and stir thoroughly. Pour into 4 sanitized 1 cup mason jars and seal._


Since the jelly isn't boiling, it packs all the flavor (and perhaps some of the whallop - who can tell with a little amount of jelly on toast?) of the wine. And it is DELICIOUS! I've tried Zinfandel, white strawberry merlot, and green apple riesling.


----------



## Funky Fish (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll add that all of the wine jelly I've seen at wineries, festivals, etc, don't have alcohol in them (it was boiled out in the process). Maybe I'm a bit partial (guilty as charged), but I prefer mine over the ones available for sale.


I do agree with George, though - even if you don't have alcohol in the final product, you should check with ATF. Why? Because of the name, if nothing else. It'd cause a lot less of a run-around to be upfront and contact them rather than have them show up someday, order you to stop sales, seize your inventory, and start an investigation.


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2006)

we have a place about 4 hours away that does wine jelly! They've been very successful with it. I buy used bottles from them as they get cases and cases from local wineries that are unlabeled! I buy the bottles for about $5/case pre-washed 

You can see their products here: http://caramoomel.com/

I think it's a fantastic idea for your area!


----------



## Caroline1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses, all. So far I haven't been able to get any info from the ATF/TTB, but I did email them. We'll see. I've seen a few places sell it, though not quite the same as I like to make it. 
Its great on toast too! Or even in a simple sandwich. ;-)
That Caramoomel was interesting! 


Thanks again everyone. Its nice to be here (and come out of lurkdom!)


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 14, 2006)

Caroline: 


Welcome to the forum......, the best one around in my opinion.


Perhaps while your chomping at the bit (as I would be) waiting for a government agency to move swifty (oxymoron) (or just wishfull thinking), perhaps you could question some of the people and establishments that sell this now, as to how they came aout making it and selling it. Even though it would be unfounded and 3rd hand information, it may give you a sense of direction in the mean time.


Good luck, and wating to see your label on the store shelf.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 14, 2006)

We love seeing people enter the light from lurkdom.



We're glad to have you aboard.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 14, 2006)

Funky Fish said:


> Actually, depending on how you make the jelly, there is a chance you could have some residual alcohol left over.  Here's the recipe I use:
> 
> _Take a double boiler, and get a good amount of water in the bottom boiling briskly.  Add to the top 2 cups of your chosen wine and 3 cups of sugar.  Heat this mixture until the sugar is completely dissolved (about 3-4 minutes).  Then remove the double boiler from the heat source, leaving the wine/sugar mixture over hot water.  Immediately add 1/2 package of Certo liquid (1 pouch) and stir thoroughly.  Pour into 4 sanitized 1 cup mason jars and seal._
> 
> Since the jelly isn't boiling, it packs all the flavor (and perhaps some of the whallop - who can tell with a little amount of jelly on toast?) of the wine.  And it is DELICIOUS!  I've tried Zinfandel, white strawberry merlot, and green apple riesling.



Does it actually set up without boiling the c#@p out of it like you do with fruits and juices?????
Very interesting...got to try it....
I would like to try a heavy red wine like the Merlot you used....Gee 'Mad-Dog' might make good jelly...


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 14, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Does it actually set up without boiling the c#@p out of it like you do with fruits and juices?????
> Very interesting...got to try it....
> I would like to try a heavy red wine like the Merlot you used....Gee 'Mad-Dog' might make good jelly...


I'll be over to help with the lifting, toting, or whatever else it will take! Heck, I'll even bring some wine!


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it's an awesome idea! I bought it all the time when I lived in Australia, but I have not seen it in the States. My mother in law makes jelly so I'm going to have her try to make me some. Does anyone else have any receipes besides the one posted here?


----------



## Funky Fish (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep - the Certo will cause it to jell quite nicely, and no need to boil the snot out of it.


----------



## masta (Aug 21, 2006)

FF,
Is the jelly hot enough to seal the canning jars properly for long term storage?


----------



## ms.spain (Aug 21, 2006)

You may need to process(boil) the jars 5-10 minutes in a boiling water canner.( basically just a big pot- then make sure that a couple inches ofwater cover the jars.)Just to be safe!


----------



## Funky Fish (Aug 22, 2006)

Masta,


Pretty much what Ms. Spain said. I usually put a plastic lid on one jar and put it aside for immediate consumption, and then can the rest using a boiling water bath.


So in retrospect, you do have the chance to boil the jelly if you can it in a hot water bath.


----------



## masta (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info and I am sure this item will be added to Valley Brew's product list.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 22, 2006)

Wine Jelly is going to be in this years Christmas baskets...as well I have been collecting recipes for mixes you layer and put in decorated jars....got recipes for soups, cookies, and dog treats...should be fun projects....


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> I always give home made stuff...would gladly share those recipes, if anyone is interested....




dog biscuits? I'd like to see that one.


----------



## Caroline1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yay! 
I wish I could say I made it from my own stuff. My vines are only a year old &amp; don't even have their trelliss yet... I really need to get on that. Someday I hope to make my own!


I'd be happy to send a jar (where to?). 
I gotta figure all this stuff out still! Can you tell I'm really nervous/curious/excited about it? 

*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 22, 2006)

Got the idea of these jar recipes from my 'Chemo-Buddy'..... we have shared a cubicle for the last 6 treatments....she loaned me her recipe books and gave me these cookie cutters and fabric to decorate the jars...






Here is a recipe from her book..


<center>MIX FOR DOG TREATS IN A PINT JAR</center>

LAYER INGREDIENTS IN PINT JAR IN ORDER GIVEN INTO WIDE MOUTH PINT JAR. PRESS EACH LAYER FIRMLY. 

3/4 CUP WHOLE WHEAT FLOUR
1/3 CUP POWDERED MILK
MIX THE NEXT 4 INGREDIENTS AND PLACE IN JAR:
1/4 TSP SALT
1/2 TSP GARLIC POWDER
2 TSP BROWN SUGAR
2 TSP BEEF BULLION GRANULES
3/4 CUP MORE WHOLE WHEAT FLOUR
[Have seen another recipe that has some wheat germ in it]

Decorate top of jar with fabric and tie a dog bone shaped cookie cutter to jar with ribbon or raffia.


Write these instructions on a tag or label

<center>DOG TREATS</center>

EMPTY CONTENTS OF JAR INTO MEDIUM BOWL
ADD:
1 EGG
1/2 CUP WATER
1/4 CUP OIL OR BACON DRIPPINGS
MIX WELL
ROLL INTO 1/2" THICKNESS AND CUT WITH COOKIE CUTTER. PLACE ON A SPRAYED BAKING SHEET.
BAKE AT 350* FOR 20-25 MINUTES.


More ideas on this Web Search...

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2005-48,GGLRn&q=dog+treat+recipes"]http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2005-48,GGLRn&q=dog+treat+recipes[/ame]


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

cool. I'm gonna have to make some and see what they taste like. Oh yea... and give my dog some as well. 


Thanks



*Edited by: sangwitch *


----------

